
Vedis - An Embedded Implementation of Redis Supporting Terabyte Sized Databases - orrsella
http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/1/15/vedis-an-embedded-implementation-of-redis-supporting-terabyt.html
======
fluffyduffy
This look cool. What are the main use cases for this - mobile, embedded? would
love to hear.

